# Great day Panfishing



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Went to a local lake here in Northeast Ohio and trolled and it seemed like as soon as my lure would hit the water I would have a fish on. Threw a lot of undersized fish back too! Made for so much fun that at one point I couldn't help to just start laughing because I had so many fish on the stringer! 19 crappie, 5 bluegill, 1 yellow perch.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice string for sure! Ok now, which lake?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

dugworm said:


> Nice string for sure! Ok now, which lake?


Oh boy. Here we go. He's allowed to post a picture and nothing more.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Unbelievable..


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

That is a very nice stringer.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone it's always nice to share what I've caught with this fine community of fishermen. I know some of you don't like it when someone doesn't say where they were fishing but the lake that I was fishing is too small and I really don't want to put more pressure on it. That is why I posted this thread here and not in the reports forum for discussion in how I was fishing for the panfish by trolling.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks everyone it's always nice to share what I've caught with this fine community of fishermen. I know some of you don't like it when someone doesn't say where they were fishing but the lake that I was fishing is too small and I really don't want to put more pressure on it. That is why I posted this thread here and not in the reports forum for discussion in how I was fishing for the panfish by trolling.


Everybody has their own secret spot! I know I got mine. Defiantly don't want those special areas being over fished.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Everybody has their own secret spot! I know I got mine. Defiantly don't want those special areas being over fished.


Dos anyone catch any perch at atwwod lake


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

On some posts it doesn't take a genius to get a idea where certain people go if you follow the posts in the past, kayak 1979 puts enough info out to read , and just try area lakes and you can repeat the trip. I wouldn't devulge any particular small spot either. Pressure around this area is tuff enough these days.


----------

